# Canoochee Creek



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Canoochee Creek Trail Ride
March 7, 8
Gates open at 8 am Sat. close 4pm Sun.
$15 for single day
$20 for both
No 3 wheelers, dirt bikes or racing quads allowed
Free primitive camping
ATV wash area
Coolers and picnics welcome-no glass
Located in Metter, Georgia


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the post!

Do they have a website?


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont hink they do have a website. It has about 800 acres to ride. Good trails and a heap of mud and water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where is Metter? Might be worth a weekend trip for me if I can camp.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

1.5 hours east of Macon
1.5 hours south of Augusta
1 hour west of Savannah

just off of I-16 exit 104 take a left or right depending on direction you are traveling to 121S 2 miles on right side


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Jon says free primitive camping!

i found some pics of the place
http://rides.webshots.com/album/558673811xLJPxL
http://rides.webshots.com/album/558122709svvIUi


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

there is also a Holiday Inn and a Days Inn I think right off of I-16 (couple miles away)for those who are interested.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WAY too far for just a weekend trip.... Oh well.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*Cct*

TTT. Great place to test your ride. Lets have a good turn out.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright boys and girls. Last Bump before this weekend. We have had a ton of rain so this place will be a blast. Try all those goodies everyone has installed. I hope to meet some of you there. Ill be the guy on the winter camo brute usually with the wheels upright. :doh:.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

too late(i'm just now seeing this post) to plan up a trip for this weekend but we may come check this place out on the next one... Let us konw how it goes and post some pics!


----------

